# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Readon TV Movie Radio Player का उपयोग करे और फ्री १००० टी वि चनलो \ रेडियो चैनल का मजा ले

## sau1212

Readon TV Movie Radio Player का उपयोग करे और फ्री १००० टी वि चनलो \ रेडियो चैनल का मजा ले साथ ही adult विडियो & movies 18+(free) भी पाए विथ password protection


*1.यदि आप विंडो xp उपयोग करते है तो readon सॉफ्टवेर से पहले dotNet 3.5 का set up भी Install करे 


    2. विंडो ७ के लिए कोई जरूरत नहीं है केवल Readon का ही setup Install करे*


Downlaod Here

----------


## love birds

बहोत अच्छे दोस्त ये काम कर रहा है इनाम ले ++++++++++++

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

LETS TRY ............................

----------


## viswas7

u r great dear thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## pk2bca

already using, pichhle 4 years se

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही बढ़िया मित्र, ये काम कर रहा है....... धन्यवाद*

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## rb908

ये कैसे काम करता है

----------


## mlpra123

बड़े भाई ....अब टीवी  चैनलों के कार्यकर्मो को dawnload कैसे की जाये ...यदि इसका कोई उपाय हो तो वो भी बता दो जल्दी से ....मेहरबानी होगी .....

----------


## sau1212

बस 9 ही क्यों ?????????????

----------


## sau1212

बस 9 ही क्यों ?????????????

----------


## dishadey

क्या ये फ्री में काम करता है

----------


## sau1212

> क्या ये फ्री में काम करता है



 जी हा  फ्री में काम करता है

----------


## pkpasi

dotNet 3.5 ka link de do

----------


## sau1212

> dotNet 3.5 ka link de do





*Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5------Download*

----------


## pappuda

> Readon TV Movie Radio Player का उपयोग करे और फ्री १००० टी वि चनलो \ रेडियो चैनल का मजा ले साथ ही adult विडियो & movies 18+(free) भी पाए विथ password protection
> 
> 
> *1.यदि आप विंडो xp उपयोग करते है तो readon सॉफ्टवेर से पहले dotNet 3.5 का set up भी Install करे 
> 
> 
>     2. विंडो ७ के लिए कोई जरूरत नहीं है केवल Readon का ही setup Install करे*
> 
> 
> Downlaod Here


*आप की जानकारी बड़ी रोचक और लाभदायक है*

----------


## surnny

*  शानदार सूत्र है दोस्त* :clap:

----------


## sureshpujari3

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
central 14

----------


## ricky10_2009

Good Work Sir ji.

----------


## devd131

ab ye link kaam nahi kar raha hia

----------


## yuvraz

_भाई लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा हैं...
फ्रेश लिंक दें ...
धन्यवाद_

----------

